# Orientation Flight



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool photo!

Get closer


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

More photos added

http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/josethayil/orientation/


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Deleted


----------

